# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  playstation 2

## antonis

παιδια γεια σας. Μου φέρανε ενα ps2 το οποιο κολουσε. Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι το lazer στις ταινιες ενω πρεπει να μενει σταθερο κινειται συνεχως και το ολοκληρωμενο που δινει κινηση la08 βραζει μηπως ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να φταιει? ειναι τσιπαρισμενο με το meshiah 2 λετε να φταιει το τσιπακι?

----------


## leosedf

Πάντο πίσω σε αυτόν που σου πέρασε το τσιπάκι και 
1ον Σπάστου το στο κεφάλι
2ον Πέστου να στο επισκευάσει
3ον Πέστου να βγάλει τελείως το τσιπάκι, πάρε τα χρήματα σου πίσω και πάνε πέρνα ένα καλύτερης ποιότητας (πχ DMS3)

Το messiah έχει παρουσιάσει 70% βλάβες σε κονσολες

το LA φυσιολογικό είναι να ζεστένεται αφού είναι driver απλώς κάτι έγινε στραβά και προκάλεσε απορυθμιση της κεφαλής.
Ασε που μπορεί να έχει πάθει και μόνιμη ζημια

----------


## ok1gr

leosedf ποιό τσιπάκι για playstation προτείνεις? Ενδιαφέρομαι για κάτι πολύ οικονομικό ακόμα και boot cd  αν υπάρχει ή αν είναι τσιπάκι να μπορώ να το περάσω μόνος μου. Αν ξες και τιμή πες μου....
Εσύ πουλάς ακόμα τσιπάκια?

----------


## antonis

τελικα η ζημια βρεθηκε ηθελαν λαδομα οι βεργες που κινειται το lazer γιατι κολουσε τωρα ειναι μια χαρα. παντως το συγκεκριμενο τσιπακι το βρισκω μια χαρα το χρησιμοπιω και η συγκεκριμενη κονσολα λειτουργει με αυτο εδω και 9 μηνες γιατι το κατακρινετε παντως και η sony σε μερικα μοντελα εχει βαλει το χερακι της οπως μερικες κεφαλες που οταν τις βλεπω δεν τσιπαρω γιατι θα βρω τον μπελα μου.

----------


## leosedf

www.dms3.com
Με οτι firmware θέλεις μέσα

----------


## antonis

δεν πιστευω να με παρεξηγησες leosedf εχω ακουσει αρκετα καλα λογια για τα .dms3. το προβλημα με τα  meshiah ειναι στους κλωνουσ πιστευω που δεν θελω ουτε να τους βλεπω παντως μπορεις να μου στειλεις dms3?

----------


## Killo_Watt

Κάπου διάβασα ότι το meshiah σχεδίασε η sony……

----------


## leosedf

Είναι δυνατόν η sony να προωθεί τα αντιγραμμένα παιχνίδια??????
Αυτό ηταν μια τεχνική προώθησης των συγκεκριμένων απο κάποιους μάγκες στην αθήνα ωστε να πουλάνε.
Το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ και απο τους ίδιους που μου λέγαν στο τηλ οτι είναι της sony. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ
Στην πραγματικότητα ΟΛΑ τα τσιπάκια αυτά είναι άγνωστοι οι σχεδιαστές/κατασκευαστές, αλλιώς θα τους καθαρίσουν οι μεγάλες εταιρίες

----------


## antonis

ρε παιδια κομπινες παιζονται παντου οπως και τωρα με τα κοτοπουλα λες και θα ριξουν πυρινικες βομβες οι αμερικανοι. αλλα οχι μια εταιρια να ευνοει την καταστροφη της!!!!!! leosedf τσιπακια στελνεις? θελω να το δοκιμασω.

----------


## leosedf

Οχι δεν στέλνω εχω κανα δυο χρόνια να ασχοληθώ.
Ενα σαιτ το οποιο εκανα τις παραγγελιες μου σε τσιπάκια είναι το www.foundmy.com το οποίο είναι απο καναδά.
Είναι γρήγορο, αξιόπιστο, φτηνότερο σε σχέση με άλλα. Αυτός που το έχει είναι πολύ καλός στη δουλειά του.
Φέρνει για πολλά μοντέλα ΚΑΙ το dms3 αλλα δυστηχώς το σαιτ θα είναι κλειστό για μια εβδομάδα

Το καλύτερο είναι το DMS4 EZI το οποίο έχει αντάπτορες και δεν χρειάζεται κολλήσεις. 
Παίρνουν λειτουργικό μεσα απο CD Και μπορείς να φορτώσεις οποιοδήποτε firmware θέλεις εσύ (απο αυτά που υπάρχουν στα φορουμ του dms)

----------


## triplex

> ρε παιδια κομπινες παιζονται παντου οπως και τωρα με τα κοτοπουλα λες και θα ριξουν πυρινικες βομβες οι αμερικανοι. αλλα οχι μια εταιρια να ευνοει την καταστροφη της!!!!!! leosedf τσιπακια στελνεις? θελω να το δοκιμασω.


Φιλε μου η sony δεν ευνοει την καταστροφη της με την πωληση των τσιπ αλλα την καταστροφη της παιχνιδοβιομηχανιας. Λεμε τωρα οτι κυκλοφορει το PS3 ποτε θα αρχισουν οι πωλησεις του να εκτοξευονται στα υψη? Αυτο θα γινει 2 φορες. Την πρωτη φορα θα ειναι με τους απολυτα πορωμενους και την δευτερη φορα θα ειναι μολις αρχισουν να ακμαζουν τα διαφορα τσιπακια.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Οποτε αν πισω απο καποιο κατασκευαστη τσιπ αποκαλυφθει καποια μερα να κρυβεται μια μεγαλη εταιρεια... δεν θα ειναι κατι για το οποιο θα απωρησουμε και παρα πολυ  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλα μή χέρεστε δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει ποτε αυτό απο εναν κολλοσό οπως η Sony. Μην ξεχνάτε οτι δεν φτιάχνει μόνο playstation. 
Ασε που η Sony δεν ρισκάρει ΠΟΤΕ (οπως και καμιά άλλη μεγάλη εταιρία) το ΟΝΟΜΑ της σε παράνομες πράξεις.

----------

